# Cable Problems



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I love my porter cable sander but seems like the last two that i have owned can't seem to keep the cable intact , in fact the last one i bought less than 2 months old snapped a cable yesterday , and it always seems to happen when i need to get the job finished asap . Any one else out there having problems with the cables... My first sander never once broke a cable and lasted for about five years till the motor just wore out and about 3 sets of brushes... silverstilts aka the rock doctor


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I never had any problems with it after it got repair. How many times a week are you using it?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

joepro0000 said:


> I never had any problems with it after it got repair. How many times a week are you using it?


 Shouldn't matter i only used it on maybe 1500 sheets 75000' in the last month and a half my first one never did break a cable I picked up some today finally and after looking at them they the wires that make up the cable are wound in a certain direction i think i will try to place the cable in so when it turns it tightens itself instead of unwinding itself Not that it should or should matter but who knows at about $30.00 a crack i should see some mileage on it don't you think???


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes try it, I really wish there was a DIY with pictures on fixing them.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

as far as fixing them they are easy enough to work on not much can really go out on them , replace the brushes when your motor speed seems to go down occasional bearing and cable not much else , once and a while split the motor housing apart and clean it good and possibly lube the motor shaft tube where the cable runs through..


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Update on installing the cable on in the right direction , Must Have helped three months later and just a few thousand feet (about 140,000') and still going strong .... Don't know how i missed putting the cable in winding in the wrong direction who would have thought so simple...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

if you're ever in a pinch like that again, you can use mine if you like. I have a spare or two


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Whitey97 said:


> if you're ever in a pinch like that again, you can use mine if you like. I have a spare or two


 Yes i have a few sanders as well but seems like the guys like robbing parts for one to the other and don't say much until it's too late , than find myself scrabbling for some s**t , hopefully I now have enough on hand for those moments ... Thanks anyway..


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

they probably think that they're doing you a favor by "fixing" them!


----------

